# Need picture of linkage for prop.



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I wanted to make a Ghoul or skeleton pop up out of a coffin. I was hoping to go from on the ground to standing up. Or at least from a leaning position to standing. I only have a 8" stroke cylinder. Does anyone have a diagram or picture of the linkage I could use? I like the one Dark Shadows has in his front yard, but am open to any ideas at this short time. Thanks.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Here's a pic to the mechanism that your talking about. I had a Bucky attached but it was way to heavy, so I had to resort to a latex skele. The cylinder I'm using is 10" but 8" could work too.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks, that's what I wanted to see. You don't have any of the dimensions do you?


----------

